# Guppy fish got attack



## milindsaraswala (Feb 28, 2009)

I bought some 4 ghost shrimp, and some guppy fish for my 18 Gallon tank. Suddenly my 5-6 guppies start dying. I thought I got bad batch of fish. They I buy more guppy fish from other pet shop. All was going good for 3 week. I was happy but suddenly I found that my guppy tail got bite and one shrimp was died. then after 1 week I was sitting and watching my tank and I show that shrimp was jumping on my fish and trying to kill. I just jump from seat and removed that all shrimp from the tank, what I found that those shrimp are not ghost shrimp but some kind of monster shrimp. 

Then I found that other guppy fish start bugging that attacked fish, so I put it in 8 gallon Q/T tank. He was much stressed and grasping on the surface for oxygen. I attach filter which is also generating oxygen and heater to 80 F. 
Now I am changing water every day to keep water condition good. Guppy start eating and swimming normally but it have red spot on it body and tail is bite lot.

I just wanted to know what I am doing is correct or not and I want to know what we can do make him quick heal.


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

Can you take a picture of the shrimp and fish please? I haven't heard of this happening before. Only ghost shrimp eating very small fry.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## milindsaraswala (Feb 28, 2009)

TheJakeM said:


> Can you take a picture of the shrimp and fish please? I haven't heard of this happening before. Only ghost shrimp eating very small fry.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Kindly find the pics of shrimp and injured guppy 
Pic1
Pic2
Pic3
Pic4
Pic5
Pic6
Pic7
Pic8
Pic9


----------

